# Where can I download windows XP home edition ULCPC for a Compaq notebook.



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the serial number but the wee book is screwed.

I have an external disc drive and have UltimateBoot CD ready with partition manager all ready to wipe it clean.

Just need a safe download of OS now.

Cheers.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Any of the Torrent site downloads will be fine, just don't use the cracks or anything as you have a legit number. Enter that instead!

Will be good as new!

Failing that, if you fancy a trek I am over in Bathgate and have a disc you could use!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I use uTorrent and use most of the popular sites, but concerned I might pick up a virus as there are LOADS of MS XP downloads listed.

I'll have a wee look.

Also what's the difference with the ULCPC (Ultimate Low Cost PC) edition?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

If you have a look at the comments along with the torrent file you will get a good idea if they are clear of any virus's or not. Obvioulsy you need to download the exact one you have the key for.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Very tricky finding ULCPC version.

I'm running Parted Magic from UBCD and doing some checks but it just will not boot up XP.

If it was mine I'd be happy with Linux on it.


----------

